# Buckminster: Cannot satisfy dependency:



## code404 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuch gerade einige Projekte auf Buckminster umzustellen. Bei zwei sehr einfachen Projekten hat es wunderbar geklappt, jetzet möchte ich aber eins mit sehr vielen Abhängigkeiten umstellen und bekomme immer diesen Fehler beim bauen:

```
[ant] Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
[ant]  Software being installed: MyProduct 0.2.5 (org.mycomp.rcp.product 0.2.5)
[ant]  Missing requirement: MyProduct-Feature 0.2.5 (org.mycomp.feature.feature.group 0.2.5) requires 'org.eclipse.core.resources 0.0.0' but it could not be found
[ant]  Cannot satisfy dependency:
```
In meiner rcp.target ist 'org.eclipse.core.resources' vorhanden. (wird im Tab "Content" angezeigt)
In meinem Feature wird im Tab "Dependencies" auch 'org.eclipse.core.resources' angegeben.
Warum findet Buckminster das Plugin beim bauen nicht?

Besten Dank


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mai 2011)

Das ist nicht Buckminster, das ist der p2 Director den du per Ant Script aufrufst.
In diesem Ant Script übergibst du dem Director ein oder mehrere p2 Repositories und dort ist das entsprechende Bundle nicht enthalten. Zum testen kannst du zB zusätzlich zu dem von Buckminster gebauten (per site.p2?) repository noch auf die Helios Update Site verweisen.
Helios Software Repository
Die Repository URLs werden mit ',' getrennt.


----------



## code404 (23. Jun 2011)

Ich krame noch mal diesen älteren Thread raus.
Wenn ich die Helios Updatseite dem p2 Director als Repository übergebe funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Ist es aber nicht günstiger anstatt noch einmal eine Repository anzugeben die von Buckminster importierte TargetPlatform zu übergeben?

Weiter ist mir aufgefallen, dass nach dem build mein Produkt noch mal 10mb größer ist. (im Vergleich zum "normalen" PDE Build)
Es gibt jetzt im root ein p2-Verzeichnis sowie einige org.eclipse.equinox.p2.* Plugins.
Dies ist sicher der p2 Mechanismus für ein späteres Update meines Produktes.
Dies möchte ich aber nicht. 
Gibt es also eine Möglichkeit den p2 Updatemechanismus nicht mit zu materialisieren?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jun 2011)

> Ist es aber nicht günstiger anstatt noch einmal eine Repository anzugeben die von Buckminster importierte TargetPlatform zu übergeben?


Ja, kann man schon so machen, aber dann muss deine Product Definition komplett sein, also alles enthalten was deine Plugins benötigen und das scheint bei dir nicht der Fall zu sein.


> Gibt es also eine Möglichkeit den p2 Updatemechanismus nicht mit zu materialisieren?


Das passiert nicht automatisch, dein Product legt fest was installiert wird.


----------



## NorthTommy (11. Nov 2011)

Hi, dann habe ich mal an dieser Stelle die Frage wie ich die RCP repositories bei p2.director auf der kommandozeile angeben kann, wenn sie in einer XML datei stehen.
Ich habe eine rcp.target XML datei die die TargetPlatform beschreibt - allerdings so dass nicht ferne URLs verwendet werden, sondern wirklich lokale Kopien von repositories (wegen der unabhängigkeit vom netz).

Mein Aufruf lautet aktuell:

d:\p2Director\director -consoleLog -r file://D:\workspace\export_buckminster_site\p2site\com.alere.service.site_1.0.0-eclipse.feature\site.p2 -d d:\workspace\manual_install_from_site.p2 -i com.alere.service_products.product_full

irgendwie muss ich da noch die rcp.target unterbringen, finde aber mit -h keinen hinweis darauf

Fehlermeldung:

!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 1 2011-11-11 17:42:24.584
!MESSAGE Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 0 2011-11-11 17:42:24.584
!MESSAGE Software being installed: Alere Service Software 1.0.0 (com.alere.service_products.product_full 1.0.0)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 0 2011-11-11 17:42:24.589
!MESSAGE Missing requirement: Alere Service Software 1.0.0 (com.alere.service_products.product_full 1.0.0) requires 'org
.eclipse.rcp.feature.group 0.0.0' but it could not be found


----------

